# Need Homes in NYC



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

Babies and adults need homes. Mixed and full breed. Double rexes, hoods, dumbo EVERYTHING serious screwed up **** happened I'm gonna just copy paste here we go...

So there's a sad story that a lot of you are gonna hate but it's not because of me and I am just as pissed off. Don't worry babies are fine (gonna try to include photos). But the two females I got from my so called "breeder friend" (turns out his ex had an actual rattery that is now closed) the one came pregnant obviously but here's the rest.....I thought he was just trying to rehome "some" rats. Turns out he let them get out of control. I thought he had controlled breeding but he literally let it get to the point they were running around the bulding, building nests in walls and going to other people's apartments because he would "forget" to close the cages. Yeah. I know. 
So they came and exterminated.
Beautiful animals were killed.
Not fucking cool. So he has some that need to go somewhere. It's NYC. I will buy a transport cage and pick them up for you if you can house them. He has cream hoods and double rexes and maybe others still but instead of dying or being put outside I'm praying someone takes them. I also have the litter from his pregnant female but they won't be ready for about two months because I need to properly socialize them. They are not good for breeding pure I have no idea who the father is but I guarantee they will make lovely companions as I'm raising them from birth and providing way better care than "petco" would from their....aquariums.

Please email or text me. 
[email protected]
5163205865


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd take some time to research rat and small pet rescue organizations in the region and make some calls and send some emails. It's not uncommon for hoarding situations to get out of hand and there are people who work to handle this sort of situation.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope you can find homes for them. Contact rescues and post this on several sites to reach more people.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh my, what a sad story! Please contact a local rescue. I wish I could help, but we are too far away. Let us know how it goes


----------

